# A/c Question



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Called the service dept. of my dealership about my a/c. He said that it sounds like the compressor is kicking in, but the fan is not. He said that it's easily fixed by someone getting up on a ladder (while a/c is turned off), taking your awning rod, sticking it inside the casing and turning the fan blade a couple of times. He also mentioned something about the bearings, with it setting up a month, not in use. Anybody heard of this, before, or am I being fed a line? I had thought there was something major with the a/c unit or converter. However, I'm not doing this myself, as there's a couple of other things going on with it, and this DEFINITELY was NOT covered in my PDI (as were a lot of things not covered).








Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Are you still under warranty? If so, let them climb up there and stick a rod in it themselves







Do AC units need to be run regularly? We haven't run ours since we've had it...haven't needed it yet.

Keep us posted Darlene, I would like to hear the outcome...
Dawn sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darlene,

As your service dep't is recommending something that is basically a no cost repair (no expensive parts or tear down), I would have to ask why you think he is feeding you a line? The dealership has nothing to gain from that recommendation. I would suggest instead, that he is just giving you some good 'ol backyard shadetree mechanic wisdom!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

About the only good thing about this post is they told you to turn off the unit first. Yes I have heard and seen of a fan freezing up due to non-useage but just sticking in a rod and trying to give it a spin may cause more damage. The correct way would be to remove the case and see if something is stoping it from turning, clear the upstruction and then give it a shot of spray lube and see if it will spin free. Also another check you could do would be to hold the blade and gently lift it up and down, not in and out toward the motor. If you have play up and down you have bad bearings and you need a new motor. Sounds like yours is still under warrenty hold them to it, take it in and set up a paper trail because it may give you trouble down the road when the warrenty has run out. Kirk


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Could be something living in there. When I was at my Aunt s in Florida, I helped my Uncle remove his AC roof cover. He had a mud dauber do a little building in the fan and stopped it from spinning.

My AC does not run for 8 - 10 mo in the off season and I know off no one who has had a motor stop working. I would assume they are designed for non use because most of us (except Ghosty







) have a off season.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Many condenser fans still use a bushing and not bearings, not sure what the Carrier uses, bushings do crud up with lack of use. I would take a look for any obvious obstruction, maybe a branch, animal, etc. and then I would try to manually spin the fan and see if that works.

if under warranty I would use the warranty.

godd luck

kevin


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

At the beginning of every summer I have to manually turn the impeller of my pool filter pump because of a rust build up. It's amazing because it takes just a slight push with my pinky to free it up and you would think it would be able to free itself. Works fine after that. Myself - I would try turning the fan. If it works, it saves a trip to the dealer and them keeping it until they get around to it.

My 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Won't hurt anything to give it a try -- p[lus you learn your way around the A/C a little better -- many of us have already become experts at tearing it apart and putting it back together...

BUT -- if you do not feel comfortable doing this -- then hit the dealer -- I personally have never heard of an A/C not working becuse it sits for a month...

also -- give Carrier a call -- they may be more useful -- culd just be a loose connection to the fan from the inside...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Darlene,
> 
> As your service dep't is recommending something that is basically a no cost repair (no expensive parts or tear down), I would have to ask why you think he is feeding you a line? The dealership has nothing to gain from that recommendation. I would suggest instead, that he is just giving you some good 'ol backyard shadetree mechanic wisdom!
> 
> ...


Well, the thing is, Doug, it's still completely under warranty, and it involves getting on a ladder, getting on the roof, etc. PLUS, with it under warranty, if I follow his advice and do some kinda damage to the unit, MYSELF, the warranty's not gonna cover it. He KNOWS I'm disabled and not able to climb a stupid ladder, myself, and would have to hire someone to do it! Also, there's the fact that they FINALLY sent me my stabilizer pads sans hardware to install them














so they do me a LOT of good, and the bathroom vent fan isn't working, too. Also, I've had trouble with them fixing stuff that was under warranty, in the past. 
Plus, I bought my unit from them because they claimed to have an "Inspection and Delivery Facility" where the unit underwent "exhaustive inspection and becomes certified", giving me a sense of security that they were going to really make sure my TT was trouble-free before the delivery. http://www.suncoastrv.com/new/Finance/Facility.asp
However, after THREE trips to the dealership to fix the SAME leaks (around doors and windows), and the fact that when I checked my tire pressure on the first trip out and the valve stem core popped out of the tire when I was checking the pressure, and I had to fight escaping air to get the cap back on, I lost my sense of security. Didn't help to find out that their "Inspection and Delivery Facility" does not EXIST when I called the home office, in Jacksonville, FL. Rather, the units are shipped directly to the dealer, who apparently doesn't do a complete check (yep, I'm gonna check tire pressure before I tow ANYTHING, and would hope you would, too!).
As much trouble as I had with the unit, and posted about it on the forum, I would think that you would remember what an ordeal I have already experienced with this dealership.
I also didn't want "good ol' backyard shadetree mechanic advice" on my $24,000 investment, but, rather, certified RV mechanics qualified to repair/maintain my unit. That's why the $24,000 includes the extended warranty, as well.
Also, it tripped the outside breaker panel at Santa Rosa Beach, about a month ago, when it was last used, and it's never tripped any breakers before, even inside, and it's only been sitting a month, not a year! There are no branches, anything else, involved that I can tell.
Darlene action


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We were camping with some friends earlier this year and they had the same problem. Their dealer told them basically the same thing but we could get to their fan from inside. We just pulled the inside cover and used a flyswatter handle. Pushed the fan a few times and it worked great after that. Since you have other issues and still under warranty. Have them do it all at once.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Sgalady
It does not sound like you are being fed a line but to have a new unit do this does not sound right. If you or someone can do what has been suggested it maybe as simple as a blockage and it could be a good lesson learned for the future. (I have certainly taken note). If it can be cleared and it does it again without blockage then definitely take it in or have a carrier tech take a look and see what he can find.

No question that is frustrating to have issues with a new rather expensive investment.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't think they are feeding you a line. They may have just been tryin' to be nice. Maybe, maybe not???

Our dealer has given me the option on several occasions to remedy the problem on my own and they document the issuse in thier system. They even mail me a copy for my records. Some people choose that route and are grateful to have that opportunity.

As far as your particular situation....If it has to go in for other repairs let them deal with it. It is under warranty. This is a busy time of year for many dealers and they realize that people have trips planned and do not want to be without their unit for weeks, and it could take weeks (hence the "Shadetree Offering") My buddy just had a major leak in his Cherokee. His dealer could not get him in for 6, count em', 6 weeks.







He called Forest River and they found someone who could get it done in 2 weeks. Still took a while, but all he could do was point it nose high and put a tarp over it!

Good Luck and let the dealer "Own the problem"

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It sounds to me like they were simply trying to save you a trip in for repairs.

If there is a list you need taken care of, then add it to the list and schedule the work.

If it would save me the trip, I would at least try it and if it doesn't work, add it to the list and call again.

I would even think about another service center if you are not happy with the service prvided by your dealer.

Steve


----------

